# Golf R.....TSI? FSI?



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Alright guys.....there have been a few threads asking about the Golf R and why it says TSI on engine cover, etc. I have been asked by several people to see what's under the cover exactly. Although there were pictures out there of this car since it has been launched in other countries.....people were still sketchy on the US one.

I did our first APR flashed R this morning and snapped a few pictures with the engine cover off just for sh*ts. So here you go. Basically here's my input on it from the dealership's view:
1. It's a FSI with a K04 and S3 injectors/cams**basically a 2006 Audi S3!**
2. Still has the same HPFP("K") and follower that the FSI engines have always used
3. Still has the same PCV system that the FSI uses(has all updated parts we are 
installing under the warranty extensions right now)
4. Still uses the FSI style IMRC motors and flaps
5. Redesigned the EVAP system vacuum supply(FINALLY!)
6. Still uses the FSI valve cover, vacuum housing, cam cage

But all in all, this is a FSI engine with a K04. There is NOTHING TSI about this thing, so don't be confused about them. Still uses the old pre-2009 ECU type as well. So it is port-flashed instead of taking the ECU out and breaking it apart.
Hope this helps those of you who were questioning this and were confused. Pics below
-J. Hines


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Top view with cover off.....note: FSI all the way throughout!









PCV/Pressure Reg. Valve









"K" HPFP just like the newest FSI pumps









And there's an overall picture showing all the common FSI parts......with the S3 DV relocate of course


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

interesting enough, had figured it was the FSI with either a flash, or K04 and some upgrades. I hadn't looked too much further because i wasn't interested in purchasing.

thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info :thumbup:

This tells me that VW still has some faith regarding the FSI.

Now, where are all the FSI haters?!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

bwoodahl said:


> Thanks for the info :thumbup:
> 
> This tells me that VW still has some faith regarding the FSI.
> 
> Now, where are all the FSI haters?!


No, they're just lazy and the engine was already certified (Audi TT-S) in the US.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

right here.... fsi sucks.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Great info. Thanks. What about the internals? Are the crank, rods and pistons different?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TSI
FSI
TFSI
FSI-turbo
.

.
.
.
.
it's just badging.

All Audi turbos/supercharged have a TFSI badge.

VW decided around 2008 to use a TSI badge for all direct injection gasoline engines with forced induction.

the only people who are that pedantic are VW owners with the ea888 engine.

it's like VW/Audi AWD....
VW's uses 4Motion badging
Audi's uses Quattro badging

the badging makes no difference whether it's torsen, Haldex or Borg Warner.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

crew219 said:


> No, they're just lazy and the engine was already certified (Audi TT-S) in the US.


Yeah you're right man, but I don't believe it's just because it's already certified in the US, since they will be selling the VW Golf R MKVI with the 2.0T FSI in all the markets where it will be available.

Audi's S3 and SEAT Cupra's are still using the same engine and turbo combo worldwide! I read that recently at Audi they built less that 50 units of the Audi A1 with Quattro and this engine and turbo combo!


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

surefooted said:


> Great info. Thanks. What about the internals? Are the crank, rods and pistons different?


Crank the same... The rod/piston pin goes from 19mm to 21mm. The block supposedly is strengthened around the bearing areas. Camshafts are different also from what I remember reading.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Cams are Audi S3. Bump hp like 8hp on a K04 tuned FSI that is US spec. A lot of money for a few ponies!! But I'm sure some oversized valves and a good port/polish would wake the cams up!!


----------

